# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Phiêu với bar trên cao ở Singapore

## Sunnyland

*Phiêu với bar trên cao ở Singapore*


Các quán bar trên cao không ngừng phát triển bởi nó đã trở thành trào lưu cho thời hiện đại mới.

Bạn thích độ cao và yêu cảm giác phiêu bồng, những địa điểm sau đây sẽ giúp bạn thoát xa khỏi cảnh phố xá ồn ào. Vào buổi tối, nơi đây lung linh ánh đèn với ghế sofa mềm mại thoải mái, hồ bơi được thiết kế chuyên nghiệp và khéo léo sẽ đem đến cho bạn không gian lãng mạn, tuyệt đẹp với ánh đèn lung linh ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố trong đêm tuyệt vời nhất.

Trải nghiệm đến những quán bar cao “ngất ngưởng” tại thành phố xinh đẹp Singapore, bạn thấy rằng đây là những trải nghiệm rất thú vị và rất xứng đáng với hầu bao mình đã bỏ ra.

*1.   Altitude*

Địa chỉ: OUB Building, 1 Raffles Place

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6438 0410;

Website: 1-Altitude






*2.   Breeze*

Nếu bạn cần một nơi lãng mạn, thì đây là nơi dành cho bạn

Địa chỉ: 33 Erskine Road;

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6511 3326;

Website: The Scarlet Hotel






*3.   Halo Rooftop Lounge*

Địa chỉ: 231 Outram Road;

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6595 1388;

Website: Singapore Boutique Hotel - WANGZ Hotel





*4.   Helipad*

Địa chỉ: #05-22 Central, 6 Eu Tong Sen St.

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6327 8118;

Website: HELIPAD






*5.   Kinki Rooftop Bar*

Địa chỉ: #02-02 Customs House, 70 Collyer Quay;

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6533 3471;

Website: Kinki | // JAPANESE WITH AN URBAN ATTITUDE






*6.   KU DE TA*

Địa chỉ: Marina Bay Sands SkyPark, 1 Bayfront Ave.

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6688 7688;

Website: KU DÉ TA Singapore – Lifestyle Venue at Sands SkyPark






*7.   La Terraza Rooftop Bar*

Địa chỉ: Roof, The Screening Room, 12 Ann Siang Road;

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6221 1694;

Website: Screening Room




*8.   Lantern*

Địa chỉ: The Fullerton Bay Hotel, 80 Collyer Quay Road;

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6597 5299;

Website: Luxury Hotel Singapore - The Fullerton Bay Hotel - Five Star Hotels Singapore






*9.   Loof*

Địa chỉ: 331 North Bridge Road;

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6338 8035;

Website: Loof — A Bar Above







*10.        Naumi*

Địa chỉ: 41 Seah St.

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6403 6000;

Website: Naumi - Your Personal Luxury Hotel in Singapore




*11.        Orgo Bar*

Địa chỉ: #04-01 Esplanade-Theaters on the Bay, Roof Terrace, 8 Raffles Ave.

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6336 9366;

Website: Orgo






*12.        Prelude*

Địa chỉ: Rooftop, The Waterboat House, 3 Fullerton Road;

Liên hệ đặt chỗ: +65 6538 9038;

Website: Boathouse & [ prelude ] Singapore



------------------------------------------------------
TRUNG TÂM LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ BẾN CHƯƠNG DƯƠNG - SUNNY LAND TRAVEL
ĐC: 8 Nam Kì Khởi Nghĩa, P. Nguyễn Thái Bình, Q.1, TP.HCM
ĐT: (84.8).38.213.256      Fax: (84.8) 38213261
Cellphone: (84) 985 235 590
Email: trang.nguyen@sunnyland.vnn.vn; dulich@sunnyland.vn <mailto:dulich@sunnyland.vn>  
Skype/ YM: sunnyland_vele3
Web-site: Untitled Page <http://www.sunnyland.vn/> 
Văn phòng chính: R.1109, Cao Ốc An Phúc, Đường số 2, P. An Phú, Q.2, TP.Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam
Chi nhánh ở Hà Nội: 69/3 Đặng Văn Ngữ, Quận Đống Đa, TP.Hà Hội, Việt Nam
Chi nhánh ở Đà Nẵng: 18 Bàu Láng, Quận Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng, Việt Nam

----------

